# Entscheidung zwischen dem Zowie XL2546 oder dem ASUS PG258Q



## exocryzzz (24. Juni 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bräuchte eure Hilfe bei der Monitorwahl.
Mein Kollege hat den ASUS und ist sehr zufrieden damit, aber ich habe schon sehr viel gutes über den BenQ gehört.
Und besteht ein großer Unterschied zwischen GSYNC und DyAcc
Und noch eine Frage wäre, wenn ich unter die 240FPS komme ob beide dann gleich smooth bleiben.



SPECS:
ASUS 1080TI
9700k
16GB DDR4 RAM

Im Vorraus, vielen Dank


----------



## JoM79 (24. Juni 2019)

Hast du den Monitor denn mal bei deinem Kollegen ausprobiert?


----------



## exocryzzz (24. Juni 2019)

Ne, wohnt bissel weit weg


----------



## PCGH_Manu (24. Juni 2019)

Kurz gesagt: der Asus ist überteuert wegen G-Sync und etwas der ROG-Marke - der Zowie nur wegen der Marke (wie alle Zowies, und zwar heftigst).

Wenn du hauptsächlich Shooter spielst, brauchst du über ca. 120 Fps eigentlich kein Free- oder G-Sync mehr (DyAc bzw. LMB auch nicht mehr). Der Esportler von Welt spielt sowieso ohne wegen homöopathisch höherem Input Lag. G-Sync lohnt sich eher bei Spielen mit niedrig(er)en Frameraten, wo Tearing umso stärker auftritt.

An sich sind G-Sync und DyAc zwei grundverschiedene Dinge. DyAc schäft das Bild mit Hilfe einer zusätzlichen Schwarzbildeinblendung zwischen den Frames, einem Flimmern also. Dasselbe können übrigens viele G-Sync-Monitore, das heißt dann dort ULMB (Ultra Low Motion Blur) - ich nenne die Technik allgemein Low Motion Blur, wie die engl. Kollegen.

Das Blöde nur an LMB, dass beides nur bis 144 Hz funktioniert. Daher halte ich es bei den 240er für fast überflüssig.

Dementsprechend kannste dir auch einen günstigeren 240er holen, da die sich mit gleichem Panel in der Qualität kaum was geben. Siehe hier: Monitore im Preisvergleich
Der Dell AW2518HF beispielsweise ist für seine 320 sein Geld wert. Den günstigen Acer habe ich noch nicht getestet.

Wenn es aber einer der beiden unbedingt sein muss, nimm den Asus, weil der immerhin fürs Geld G-Sync bietet und das ULMB meiner Meinung nach deutlich besser funktioniert als das DyAc.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben.


----------



## exocryzzz (25. Juni 2019)

Habe in vielen Reviews gehört das G-Sync bei 240HZ eh nicht soviel bringt, stimmt das?
Ich spiele (professionell) Fortnite, bedeutet das in den letzten Zonen noch überdurchschnittlich viele Spieler leben, was zu starken FPS einbrüchen führt. Mit meinem Setup (ASUS 1080TI, i7 9700K, 16GB DDR4) Kriege ich meistens schon über 240FPS, aber wie oben gesagt durch die überdurchschnittliche Spieleranzahl geht es schon würd ich sagen auf 100-130 FPS runter was aber nicht Konstant so ist sondern nur für wenige Minuten.
Da der Zowie Features wie Balck Equalizer und Color Vibrance hat bin ich schwer am überlegen, aber wenn der Asus in solchen Umständen mit dem GSync so gut performen kann dann würde ich mich wahrscheinlich für den entscheiden, obwohl ich eigentlich zum Zowie tendiere


----------



## PCGH_Manu (25. Juni 2019)

Ja, das stimmt, habe ich auch direkt drüber geschrieben.

Ob du G-Sync brauchst, kannst du nur du selbst dir beantworten, also ob dich bei über 100 Fps Tearing noch immer stört.

Die "Zowies Features" Schwarzaufhellung und RGB- bzw. Sättigungsregler hat der Asus auch und eigentlich fast jeder Gaming-Monitor. Abgesehen von der Kabelfernbedienung und den Segelohren haben die Zowies NICHTS exklusives und sind einfach nur überteuert, weil Benq hat jedes Esport-Team damit ausstattet.


----------



## exocryzzz (25. Juni 2019)

Ich danke dir für deine schnelle Hilfe, denke ich schaue mir jetzt den BenQ an, da der ASUS zurzeit sehr teuer ist und ich den Schnick Schnack (Beleuchtung) nicht benötige


----------



## pocpga (28. Juni 2019)

Hey, ich hab den 240er ASUS - der Monitor ist jeden Cent wert!
Würde ich wieder und wieder kaufen. 


vlg


----------



## Paddymaster (24. Januar 2021)

@PCGH_Manu  Thx für deinen Input. Ich belebe den Thread gerade, weil der Alte Alienware leider nicht mehr zu haben ist. Leider finde ich auch aktuell keine Prad-Tests welche diesen ansatzweise ersetzen.

Hast du denn einen aktuellen Ratschlag ? Die anderen Alienware gehen ja auf das IPS-Panel. Egal ?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (24. Januar 2021)

Nicht egal, IPS ist ja besser.


----------



## gloriav (25. Januar 2021)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Kurz gesagt: der Asus ist überteuert wegen G-Sync und etwas der ROG-Marke - der Zowie nur wegen der Marke (wie alle Zowies, und zwar heftigst).
> 
> Wenn du hauptsächlich Shooter spielst, brauchst du über ca. 120 Fps eigentlich kein Free- oder G-Sync mehr (DyAc bzw. LMB auch nicht mehr). Der Esportler von Welt spielt sowieso ohne wegen homöopathisch höherem Input Lag. G-Sync lohnt sich eher bei Spielen mit niedrig(er)en Frameraten, wo Tearing umso stärker auftritt.
> 
> ...


Kompletter Blödsinn. Ich merke es sehr wohl, wenn ich bei 140 hz 140 fps Tearing habe und kein G Sync an ist, es ist mit trotzdem flüssiger. Bei einem 240 hz Monitor gebe ich dir recht, aber darunter sicher nicht.


----------



## Paddymaster (25. Januar 2021)

@PCGH_Manu  Danke für deine Rückmeldung. Es stand ja im Raum den Benq Zowie oder eine Asus alternative zu kaufen. Deine Aussage darauf hin war, dass es nicht viel Sinn macht und man eher zum Alienware greifen sollte mit TN-Technologie.

Ich persönlich will dieses Jahr einen neuen Rechner kaufen.  Alder Like High-End CPU. Asus Maximus Board. Nvididia RTX 3080 etc.

Mein Rechner ist 10 Jahre alt. Meine Monitore bereits 17-19 Jahre alt. Ich benötige also auch neue Monitore. Vor Allem weil einer gestern den Geist aufgegeben hat.

Ich selbst spiele gerne Shooter wie Valorant / CS-GO. Gucke Sehr gerne Filme und arbeite auch als Webentwickler. 



Sollte ich anhand deines Ratschlages dann die neue Alienware alternative nehmen oder gibt es Stand Januar 2021 einen neuen Ratschlag ? 

Gerne würde ich zum 27 Zoll greifen. Allerdings haben mir diverse Leute schon gesagt, dass man 27 Zoll nicht unter WQHD nehmen sollte. Der Alienware wäre damit nur mit 25 Zoll FHD sinnvoll. Es gibt leider keine WQHD Variante. 

Persönlich gucke ich immer auf die Liste von Prad. Allerdings gibt es hier keinen Gamingmonitor der lt Bewertung kein PWWM-Flimmern aufweist oder sonstige Mängel hat.


----------



## JoM79 (25. Januar 2021)

PWM hat fast kein Gamingmonitor, welche sollen das sein?
Jeder Monitor ist immer ein Kompromiss.
Du musst den finden, mit dem du am besten klar kommst.
27" WQHD 240Hz = Samsung G7.


----------



## Paddymaster (25. Januar 2021)

ASUS ROG Strix XG27UQ​ laut https://www.prad.de/top10/top-10-bestenliste-27-zoll-gaming-monitore/


Aber da sind wir wieder beim technischen Thema, dass Benq und Asus anscheinend überteuert sind.

Der Alienware hat mich eigentlich schon ganz überzeugt. Aber finde Beispielsweise bei Prad dazu keinen Test.
Will schon einen der nicht eine allzu hohe Verzögerung hat etc. Wenn ich Spiele will ich ja beim Shooter nicht, dass erst 2 Minuten später der Schuss fällt


----------



## JoM79 (25. Januar 2021)

Bitte richtig lesen.


> und dem an PWM-Flimmern leidenden ELMB-Modus.


Jeder Monitor flimmert wenn man den Low Motion Blur Modus einschaltet.


----------



## Paddymaster (26. Januar 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Bitte richtig lesen.
> 
> Jeder Monitor flimmert wenn man den Low Motion Blur Modus einschaltet.


Ist okay danke. Aber dass bedeutet ja eigentlich dass der berühmte ULMB Modus obsolet ist. Hier wäre der Modus tatsächlich für Shooter sehr interessant gewesen. Als "angeblich" bessere Variante zu Dyac. Aber wenn ich Ihn nicht ohne Kopfschmerzen nutzen kann? HDR in diesem Fall auch nicht richtig funzt. Ist die Schlussfolgerung ebenfalls dass das 4K nicht schön zu spielen /anzusehen ist?

Mein Monitor ist wie gesagt nach 19 Jahren kaputt. Hab ihn heute versucht nochmal zu reparieren. Dennoch denke ich, dass ich ohne Lötkolben nicht weiter komme. Und ehrlich gesagt habe ich keinen Bock mehr. Ich hab genug für die Umwelt getan. Jetzt muss ein Neuer her. 


PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Kurz gesagt: der Asus ist überteuert wegen G-Sync und etwas der ROG-Marke - der Zowie nur wegen der Marke (wie alle Zowies, und zwar heftigst).
> 
> Wenn du hauptsächlich Shooter spielst, brauchst du über ca. 120 Fps eigentlich kein Free- oder G-Sync mehr (DyAc bzw. LMB auch nicht mehr). Der Esportler von Welt spielt sowieso ohne wegen homöopathisch höherem Input Lag. G-Sync lohnt sich eher bei Spielen mit niedrig(er)en Frameraten, wo Tearing umso stärker auftritt.
> 
> ...



Anhand @PCGH_Manu s Zitat schließe ich erstmal draus, dass vllt die Möglichkeit besteht ein genauso gutes Gerät, wie den 
ASUS ROG Strix XG27UQ​
zu bekommen für einen günstigeren Preis. Der XG27WQ ist mir etwas suspekt, da er die VA-Technologie nutzt. Als Gamer war ich immer ein Fan von TN. Allerdings werde ich wohl in den sauren Apfel beißen und den vielen Experten vertrauen, welche von IPS schwärmen und womöglich auch hinsichtlich der Qualität recht haben.

Reichen 144 Hz für das schnelle zocken oder sollte man schon auf 240 Hz Monitore bauen?
Macht es mehr Sinn auf 240 zu gehen und auf bestimmte Features wie ULMB, 4k, HDR etc zu verzichten oder eher den 144 mit einen Haufen Features zu nehmen und zu kalkulieren, dass alles mäßig läuft?


----------



## JoM79 (26. Januar 2021)

HDR ist bei den meisten Monitoren Müll. 
Du hast jetzt was, FHD 60Hz?
Da ist WQHD 144Hz schon wesentlich, vor allem wenn man die Reaktionszeit der Monitore von vor 20 Jahren bedenkt.


----------



## Paddymaster (26. Januar 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> HDR ist bei den meisten Monitoren Müll.
> Du hast jetzt was, FHD 60Hz?
> Da ist WQHD 144Hz schon wesentlich, vor allem wenn man die Reaktionszeit der Monitore von vor 20 Jahren bedenkt.


FHD  ?`Ich hab einen L1711MN monitor. Der ASUS ROG Strix XG27UQ ist ein 4k Monitor. Der Alienware Monitor ist ja nicht mehr existent. Außerdem gibts diesen zwar in 240hz aber nur in FHD. Bin da echt ratlos. Ist immer ne kompromisslösung. Man weiß nicht, was der bessere Kompromiss ist, wenn man die Techniken nicht Live kennt. Ist während Corona nicht möglich bei Mediamarkt was zu testen ^^


----------



## JoM79 (26. Januar 2021)

Da eh alles eine Steigerung ist, nimm doch FHD 144Hz, da hast du noch Luft nach oben


----------



## Paddymaster (26. Januar 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Da eh alles eine Steigerung ist, nimm doch FHD 144Hz, da hast du noch Luft nach oben


dass hilft grad nicht  der nächste monitor sollte ja mal spaß machen und ne zeitlang halten.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Januar 2021)

Dann nimm nen Acer X27P oder nen LG OLED CX48.


----------



## Paddymaster (26. Januar 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dann nimm nen Acer X27P oder nen LG OLED CX48.


Dass ja der Punkt. Wollte auf ein Modell heraus, welches einfach Preis-Leistung gut ist. @PCGH_Manu  Der Acer X27P scheint ja pervers geil zu sein. Allerdings ist er sehr teuer und hat auch nur 144 hz.

Ist denn 240hz so viel besser ist die Frage ? Oder reicht 144 hz allemal. warum rüstet man sonst die Hertzzahl auf?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (26. Januar 2021)

Man rüstet die Herzzahl auf, weil man somit halt noch etwas mehr Geschmeidigkeit hat und so rein theoretisch auch paar Millisekunden weniger Lag. Die Unterschiede sind aber ziemlich minimal und ich halte WQHD & 144 Hz für gut. Der X27p ist halt wegen dem HDR so teuer. Mir wäre es das Geld nicht wert und ich würde mir aktuell den Samsung G7 holen - schon allein wegen dem guten VA-Kontrast samt niedrigen Reaktionszeiten, die IPS nochmal leicht unterbieten. Aber ist halt alles ziemlich subjektiv und immer ein Kompromiss...


----------



## JoM79 (26. Januar 2021)

Hertz nicht Herz, danke. 
Der G7 hat halt R1000, das hält mich davon ab den zu kaufen. 
An das Bild eines X27P oder CX48 kommt er aber bei weitem nicht ran.


----------



## Paddymaster (26. Januar 2021)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Man rüstet die Herzzahl auf, weil man somit halt noch etwas mehr Geschmeidigkeit hat und so rein theoretisch auch paar Millisekunden weniger Lag. Die Unterschiede sind aber ziemlich minimal und ich halte WQHD & 144 Hz für gut. Der X27p ist halt wegen dem HDR so teuer. Mir wäre es das Geld nicht wert und ich würde mir aktuell den Samsung G7 holen - schon allein wegen dem guten VA-Kontrast samt niedrigen Reaktionszeiten, die IPS nochmal leicht unterbieten. Aber ist halt alles ziemlich subjektiv und immer ein Kompromiss...





JoM79 schrieb:


> Hertz nicht Herz, danke.
> Der G7 hat halt R1000, das hält mich davon ab den zu kaufen.
> An das Bild eines X27P oder CX48 kommt er aber bei weitem nicht ran.


@PCGH_Manu @JoM79

Ich fasse also mal kurz zusammen. Die BenQ Monitore sind nicht so klasse, weil Sie DyAC haben. Die Alternative ULMB scheint ohne PWWM Flackern nicht richtig zu funktionieren (was kopfschmerzen verursacht) und der vom 24.06.2019 ermittelte Bildschirm AW2518HF  wird nicht mehr hergestellt. Wie auch immer sind deren Nachfolgemodelle sowieso obsolet, weil Sie keine höhere Auflösung als FHD bereitstellen können.

Somit kommen nur noch Monitore in Betracht, welche WQHD haben. Anscheinend ist 4k nicht so gut, dass man es haben sollte. Ich suche allerdings einen Monitor zwischen mind. 24 Zoll und größtens 27 Zoll. Am besten Non-Curved. Ich bin wahrs. ein alter Sack aber glaube nicht , dass man einen Monitor biegen sollte. Ich bleib bei dem System, dass Monitore grade sein sollten, wie es die letzten Jahrzehnte auch war. Leider sind dann auch die beiden Empfehlungen obsolet. Der X27P ist irgendwie pervers teuer.  Des Weiteren stellen wir gerade fest, dass 240hz vllt nicetohave ist, aber 144 hz auch ok sind.

Der Asus VG278Q scheint da perfekt reinzupassen. Leider hat er kein WQHD. Nach mehrfacher Empfehlung einiger Leute sollte man keinen 27 Zoll unter WQHD nehmen. Die FHD scheint für 27 Zoll anscheinend auch zu klein zu sein.

Der Asus XG27UQ wäre damit die perfekte Lösung. Allerdings hat er 4k, was anscheinend noch nicht so gut läuft.
Diverse Features, wie z.b. ULMB, HDR, etc welche auch nicht perfekt laufen und ist damit überteuert.

Versteht mich nicht falsch. Ich bin kein Ingenieur. Allerdings ibn ich schon verunsichert. Die Empfehlung damals fand ich schon sehr gut. ist heute aber obsolet.

Ich geb von 300 € bis 1000 € mit Schmerzen auch 2000 € gern fürn Monitor aus. Aber es muss sich irgendwie auch rechnen. Wenn ich 500 € für ein Gerät bezahle und alles funktioniert bin ich besser gestimmt als 1000 € auszugeben, dafür dass die Hälfte nicht funktioniert.

PS: Danke für die Korrektur* Hertz korrigiert. Irgendwie kam mir dass Wort beim Schreiben auch Spanisch vor. Als ob ich was vergessen hätte ^^



Ich halte mal kurz die These. Gibt es zur Zeit denn nur mangelhafte Monitore und wird es in Zukunft besser. Leider ist nun einer meiner Monitore kaputt, weshalb ich ersatz brauche. Wäre es clever einen günstigen zu kaufen und vllt auf den pg27uqx zu warten. Oder gleich warten, falls er bald raus kommt.  Oder es gibt jetzt schon gleich eine Alternative mit Quantom Dot - Die Zukunft un wichtig?









						The ROG Swift PG27UQX Mini LED monitor delivers 4K gaming at 144Hz |  ROG - Republic of Gamers Global
					

The ROG Swift PG27UQX combines a 4K resolution, 144Hz refresh rate, realistic HDR content, and G-Sync support Mini LEDs that deliver an even crisper picture.




					rog.asus.com


----------



## PCGH_Manu (26. Januar 2021)

Du würfelst da die Sachen etwas durcheinander.

DyAc und ULMB sind dieselbe Technik, die aber in jedem Modell unterschiedlich gut funktionieren. Es KANN Kopfschmerzen verursachen, muss es aber nicht. Direkte Kausalität ist nicht nachgewiesen, aber manch einer glaubt einfach dran und bekommt sie schon allein deswegen.
Das Nachfolgemodell vom Alienware ist nicht unbedingt obsolet, NUR weil er keine höhere Auflösung bietet. Für E-Sport ist halt Full HD einfach noch Standard.
4K sind natürlich gut/besser/toll - aber halt wie so vieles subjektiv.
und:

Es gibt natürlich nicht nur mangelhafte Monitore. Es wird aber immer Modelle mit Vor- und Nachteilen geben und erst recht immer jemanden, der dir dieses oder jenes Modell im Forum ausreden wird.


----------



## Paddymaster (26. Januar 2021)

Was haltet ihr dann vom Asus VG27AQ . Der Hat 27 Zoll. WQHD. Allerdings Display Port 1.2 . Gibt es hieraus Nachteile ?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (26. Januar 2021)

Ich finde ihn gut. Soweit ich mich erinnere, funktioniert ELMB-Sync nur bei 144 Hz ohne Ghosting, und nicht bei 165 Hz - halte ich für absolut verschmerzbar bis irrelevant.

Aber warte kurz, gleich kommt die Kavallerie, dann weißt du was ich oben meine


----------



## JoM79 (26. Januar 2021)

Wenn du schon so nett darum bittest.


> If you are going to use VRR you need to consider what your common refresh rate performance is going to be from your graphics card and system. If you can consistently deliver in the upper range around 130 - 165Hz we would go with TF = 60 or 80 for optimal performance. Maybe drop this to 60 if you're more commonly going a bit lower down to the 110 - 130Hz range. If you're down nearer 80 - 110Hz we would probably drop TF down to 40 even. Anything below 80Hz you're probably going to want to go with TF = 20 but it's not great performance at that lower refresh rate end. You may instead want to consider a different screen, or if you want this model in particular for it's features/price then maybe consider investing in a newer graphics card, or turn down your in games settings to achieve a higher refresh rate.


Zitat Simon Baker 27.8.2019


----------



## Paddymaster (26. Januar 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn du schon so nett darum bittest.
> 
> Zitat Simon Baker 27.8.2019





PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Ich finde ihn gut. Soweit ich mich erinnere, funktioniert ELMB-Sync nur bei 144 Hz ohne Ghosting, und nicht bei 165 Hz - halte ich für absolut verschmerzbar bis irrelevant.
> 
> Aber warte kurz, gleich kommt die Kavallerie, dann weißt du was ich oben meine


Sry ich komm jetzt nicht ganz mit. Ist der Monitor jetzt gut oder doch lieber nen anderen.

Hab mir gerade die Berichte über IPS Glow durchgelesen und find sie erschreckend. 
Würde es ansonsten aber trotzdem mal mit dem versuchen, wenn Ihr keine andere Empfehlung habt?


----------



## JoM79 (26. Januar 2021)

IPS glow hast du immer, egal welcher IPS.
Der Overdrive vom VG27AQ ist halt Mist, deswegen habe ich aus dem Test von tftcentral zitiert.


----------



## Paddymaster (26. Januar 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> IPS glow hast du immer, egal welcher IPS.
> Der Overdrive vom VG27AQ ist halt Mist, deswegen habe ich aus dem Test von tftcentral zitiert.


Wenn du noch letzte Worte oder Alternativen hast. Ich bin gern ganz Ohr. Heute Abend will ich auf jedenfall noch nen monitor bestellen. Dann rette mich


----------

